# Soil Savvy Test Results



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Here are the results from my Soil Savvy test I did last week. I sent in one sample. My soil is hurting! What are my next steps?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their recommendation is that you need a balanced fertilizer (same numbers in the NPK, 10-10-10, 13-13-13), because they found the P and K to be low. Their reported pH is very close to 7 (their report used to say that their pH could be wrong by 0.5 points). Soil iron is not be really available at pH above 7. FAS (FAS link is in the soil link in my signature) or Milogarnite might be good options for you.

As always, ensure your lawn has some  dmho.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> Their recommendation is that you need a balanced fertilizer (same numbers in the NPK, 10-10-10, 13-13-13), because they found the P and K to be low. Their reported pH is very close to 7 (their report used to say that their pH could be wrong by 0.5 points). Soil iron is not be really available at pH above 7. FAS (FAS link is in the soil link in my signature) or Milogarnite might be good options for you.
> 
> As always, ensure your lawn has some  dmho.


/
Thanks @g-man. With my new sprinkler system, my lawn gets plenty of dmho. I have 5, 35lb bags of milogarnite in the garage, Ive been stocking up. Dumb question, do I have to get my NPK levels right prior to a reseed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No you don't, to a degree. There is a concept developed that tried to establish the minimum needed to have a *decent golf course lawn*. It is called the MSLN

The values are based on the M3 lab test methods (not what soil savvy uses).

In ppm
pH > 5.5
K> 37
P > 21
Calcium > 331
Mg>47
S > 7

I don't *think* you are below these levels. Apply more P during the seeding since new grass likes more.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> No you don't, to a degree. There is a concept developed that tried to establish the minimum needed to have a *decent golf course lawn*. It is called the MSLN
> 
> The values are based on the M3 lab test methods (not what soil savvy uses).
> 
> ...


Understood, thank you!


----------

